

Ask HN: Remote pairing, can it be done well? - GrandMasterBirt

Does anyone here do remote pairing well? If so what do you use (os/application/external tools/etc.) Brownie points to those who use an editor with some sort of collaboration tool.
======
thmzlt
TMux + Vim will give you a lot of flexibility for editing code while pairing.
If you don't need the video features of Skype, you can also try Mumble for
chatting.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Hosts starts the pairing session, tmux will just multiplex the screen, and
both edit in vim? Ok interesting. Seems fairly limiting in what you can do
though.

------
rguzman
I've remote-paired a couple of times with skype + screen.

It is very important that both have a good headset/mic.

In screen, we used a shared session and each keep a separate terminal window
open for each tab in the session.

The downside was having to develop on a remote machine, but it worked well
enough for a few sessions.

